# Raum Hannover und Springe



## neddie (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ladies!

Gibt es in meiner Gegend wirklich keine Ladies die Lust haben zusammen mit mir (M,37,178,jünger wirkend) gemeinsame Touren zu unternehmen?
Generell durch den großen und kleinen Deister.
Wenn ja, dann meldet Euch doch mal bei mir, würd mich echt freuen, ich beiß auch nicht

Gruß Neddie


----------



## BikersLady (20. Juli 2011)

Schau doch mal bei den http://www.deisterfreun.de/ rein, da sind auch Frauen bei. Ich bin nur sehr selten dort unterwegs. Viel Spass im Deister!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (20. Juli 2011)

BikersLady schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei den http://www.deisterfreun.de/ rein, da sind auch Frauen bei. Ich bin nur sehr selten dort unterwegs. Viel Spass im Deister!



Danke,dann werd ich da mal reinblicken


----------



## casvia (2. Januar 2012)

Und, hast Du inzwischen genug Frauen gefunden?


----------



## neddie (2. Januar 2012)

casvia schrieb:


> Und, hast Du inzwischen genug Frauen gefunden?




Nö, traut sich keine, haben alle wohl Angst oder sind schüchtern.


----------



## casvia (2. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dein umwerfendstes Bild ins Profil stellen ;-)

(Oh wei, kaum ist das Wetter nicht so motivierend, fängt man an im Netzt Unfug zu posten, statt Rad zu fahren....)


----------



## neddie (2. Januar 2012)

casvia schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du Dein umwerfendstes Bild ins Profil stellen ;-)
> 
> (Oh wei, kaum ist das Wetter nicht so motivierend, fängt man an im Netzt Unfug zu posten, statt Rad zu fahren....)




Ha ha, nö lieber nicht, dafür gibt es ja so entsprechende Seiten, LOL


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Januar 2012)

nö die mädels fahren alle eher freeride und da bist du ja wohl nicht dabei oder?

mfg ein der Deisterfreun.de


----------



## neddie (2. Januar 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> nö die mädels fahren alle eher freeride und da bist du ja wohl nicht dabei oder?
> 
> mfg ein der Deisterfreun.de




Freeride??? Pff, Bergauf schieben um dann runter zu düsen?  wie laaangweilig 
Früher wurd das noch Downhill genannt 
Da fahr ich lieber Cross Country u treib an langen steilen Anstiegen meinen Puls auf 179 und keine Strecke unter 30 Km.
Und nächstes Mal werd ich auf Strasse bestimmt mal einen meiner geliebten Rennradfahrer ausbremsen und ihn mir mal zur Brust nehmen  nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## missyinaction (7. Januar 2012)

vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das dieses Forum für Ladies only ist ....


----------



## dieFluse (16. Januar 2012)

Du hast doch im Juni schon mal gesucht!? Nix ergeben? Deister ist doch voll.
Ich fahr lieber allein. Kann ich mein Blümchenpflückertempo selbst bestimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (16. Januar 2012)

Hi Fluse,

ja suchte da schon mal, wurd aber net fündig.
Stellte fest das der Deister, fahre meist im kleinen Deister, alles recht tod ist.
Zählte da nur 4-5 MTB ler.
Und einmal hätt ich mich beinah auf Heimweg mit so nem ollen Rennradheini angelegt 

Weiß nich woran es liegt, obs den Leuten oft auch zu Warm ist, keine Ahnung.
Naja, fahren wir halt allein weiter Fluse 
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.
Gruß Neddie


----------



## Wasserträger (17. Januar 2012)

Moin Neddie,

versuch hier mal den Glück http://www.radflirt.de/

Grüße aus Hannover


----------



## dieFluse (17. Januar 2012)

neddie schrieb:


> Hi Fluse,
> 
> ja suchte da schon mal, wurd aber net fündig.
> Stellte fest das der Deister, fahre meist im kleinen Deister, alles recht tod ist.
> ...


Wieso soll es denn unbedingt eine Frau sein? 
He, he du bist auf der falschen Seite. Wenn ich auf der anderen Seite fahre, dann kommt mir immer (!) mind. 1 anderer (und nicht immer der Gleiche *g*) entgegen und da muss ich noch nicht mal richtig im Wald sein  

Was hast du dem Rennradler gehabt?
Ich fand die bisher alle immer nett. Sie rufen so freundlich, wenn sie überholen


----------



## neddie (17. Januar 2012)

Äh, weil ich Single bin? 
Naja Ok, machte auch die Erfahrung das viele Rennradler oft grüßen, anders als manche MTB ler.

Aber der eine war voll das A.... .
Ich war grad auf Heimweg auf einer Landstr die durch den Saupark führte. Da ich hörte das von hinten n Auto kommt u auch einen Rennradler sah und ich dann links in den Wald abbiegen wollte begann ich "Vorschriftsmäßig"  mein Fahrtempo zu reduzieren und zeigte auch den bevorstehenden Abbiegevorgang an und zog langsam nach links zur Fahrbahnmitte, wo ich erschreckte als plötzlich dieser Rennradler an mir links vorbeizog und ich beinah mit ihm zusammenstieß was den nicht kümmerte. Das Auto mußte durch dessen Aktion auch noch scharf abbremsen und ich sah noch das der Autofahrer auf Höhe des Rennradlers beim Überholen noch hupte und ihn sowas wie "du blödes *********" zurief.

Ich mein sowas muß echt nicht sein. Ich mußte ja wegen dem aprubt abbremsen und der Autofahrer auch da der sonst in mich reingefahren wäre.

Hätt der mich nicht so riskant beim Abbiegen überholt wär das ja kein Problem gewesen. Zumindest hätt er ja rechts an mir vorbeifahren können.


----------



## dieFluse (19. Januar 2012)

Da fährt man auch nicht auf der Strasse  Die kenn ich. Ist sehr verlockend um zu rasen.


----------



## neddie (20. Januar 2012)

Na klar fährt man da  war ja nix los. Sicher das die kennst? Ich mein die Richtung Wisentgehege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (20. Januar 2012)

Klar kenn ich die. Bin am Wisentgehege bis vor Kurzem noch fast täglich wg Arbeit langgefahren um zu den Kunden nach Eldagsen zu kommen


----------



## neddie (20. Januar 2012)

Na nicht das Du damals im Auto warst


----------

